# Brief wedding congratulations



## nervzov

hi, I'm sending wedding congratulations to a newly-married couple - the bride is Turkish. How does one congratulate a newly-wed coulple in Turkish?
cheers, George 'nervzov' Steel


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Hayat boyu mutluluklar dilerim!* would be fine, 'I wish you a life-time happiness.'


----------



## nervzov

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Hayat boyu mutluluklar dilerim!* would be fine, 'I wish you a life-time happiness.'


 
Many thanks, Chazzwozzer!!


----------



## Comptrol

"Allah bir yastikta kocatsin" [let god turn you old together] would even sound more sincerely.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Comptrol said:


> "Allah bir yastikta kocatsin" [let god turn you old together] would even sound more sincerely.


I have to disagree. I wouldn't like to hear it, for example. It's a bit old-fashioned and Islam-centered.


----------



## mrayp

I agree, the only way I would ever use "Bir yastıkta kocayın", which literally means "grow old on the same pillow" is if I was trying to be humorous. It's very old fashioned. If you add the Allah part, it also becomes a bit too religious.


----------



## Comptrol

Chazzwozzer , we call that "old-fashioned" thing as "culture"; in time, I hope, you will learn to possess it, rather than being kind of snobbish.


----------



## ukuca

Comptrol said:


> Chazzwozzer , we call that "old-fashioned" thing as "culture"; in time, I hope, you will learn to possess it, rather than being kind of snobbish.



And we call this beautiful thing "freedom of conscience and freedom of ideas"; No need to call names. People have right to choose using "Güle güle / Hoşçakal" or "Allaha ısmarladık"; "Merhaba" or "Selamün aleyküm"; "İyi yolculuklar" or "Allah yolunu açık etsin" and so on... I think, they all are part of the culture. Some of them are mainly religious or old fashioned which  uttered mostly by elderly, by religious people or in countryside. Some of them reside also in modern culture and they are uttered by everyone, like "İnşallah", etc.
I've never seen a "Allah bir yastıkta kocatsın" written on a wedding greeting card. Maybe some people use it in greeting cards but I've never seen one. I guess we mainly say it.


----------



## Revontuli

ukuca said:


> And we call this beautiful thing "freedom of conscience and freedom of ideas"; No need to call names. People have right to choose using "Güle güle / Hoşçakal" or "Allaha ısmarladık"; "Merhaba" or "Selamün aleyküm"; "İyi yolculuklar" or "Allah yolunu açık etsin" and so on... I think, they all are part of the culture. Some of them are mainly religious or old fashioned which uttered mostly by elderly, by religious people or in countryside. Some of them reside also in modern culture and they are uttered by everyone, like "İnşallah", etc.
> I've never seen a "Allah bir yastıkta kocatsın" written on a wedding greeting card. Maybe some people use it in greeting cards but I've never seen one. I guess we mainly say it.


 

I agree with ukuca. I've never seen ''Allah bir yastıkta kocatsın'' used in a _greeting card. _And yes, it's a fact that it's something old-fashioned. Aren't most of the expressions/idioms etc that we use so? We're not being ''snobbish'' by saying they are old-fashioned. We all know that these expressions are not ''modern'' ones and yes, they are a part of our culture.

If I got a greeting card on which was written ''Allah bir yastıkta kocatsın'', it'd not sound that nice or natural to me...I agree with Chazzwozzer's suggestion : _I wish you a life-time happiness_


----------



## maxguncel

Classic Turkish argument. I love my people


----------



## cyaxares_died

Apart from a card- if I go to a wedding what will I say to the groom whom I know fleetingly? 
What will I say if he tells me of the wedding later on?

'Hayırlı olsun'?


----------



## aslan

cyaxares_died said:


> Apart from a card- if I go to a wedding what will I say to the groom whom I know fleetingly?
> What will I say if he tells me of the wedding later on?
> 
> 'Hayırlı olsun'?


 
"Hayırlı olsun" doesn t sound that much appropriate to me, I would rather say  simply "Tebrikler" meant "Congrulations" or as Chazzwozzer said *Hayat boyu mutluluklar dilerim!*  'I wish you a life-time happiness.'


----------

